# Weight loss question



## 1776abe (Apr 8, 2019)

To drivers that deliver 24 hours or more a week do you find u have lost weight and improved your health. When I start grubHub next month I will only drive weekend nights. Do u think I can lose 30 pounds if I eat normal and deliver 24 hours a weekend. I want to use this job to make money and lose weight since my health has deteriorated. 

This is my last hope since I quit every gym activity I tried from boredom. it's a win win if I can accomplish this. Might not even feel like a real job if I lose the 30 pounds


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Use the Keto diet and exercise. Drink lots of water only. You can do it if you are patient.


----------



## 1776abe (Apr 8, 2019)

Exercise is boring. Tried everything. Swimming boxing treadmill basketball...I quit it all


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

You can lose weight with diet and no exercise but it takes longer.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

1776abe said:


> To drivers that deliver 24 hours or more a week do you find u have lost weight and improved your health. When I start grubHub next month I will only drive weekend nights. Do u think I can lose 30 pounds if I eat normal and deliver 24 hours a weekend. I want to use this job to make money and lose weight since my health has deteriorated.
> 
> This is my last hope since I quit every gym activity I tried from boredom. it's a win win if I can accomplish this. Might not even feel like a real job if I lose the 30 pounds


Maybe if you're delivering on foot or on a bike.

If you're driving, fat chance(pardon the pun) 

On average, you're talking about walking from your car into a restaurant to pick up food and then maybe from a driveway/curb to someone's door with possibly a few steps two to three times an hour.

The rest of the time is spent sitting in a car.

So you found basketball boring? Basketball has never interested me, but I don't know if I'd be "bored" playing. If playing a competitive sport doesn't hold your attention then you might have an issue finding anything that will.

This type of work is not conducive to eating properly.

Doing stuff that's good for us can often be boring/inconvenient. You either want to or you don't.

I could never be a gym rat either and I'm not exactly an ideal physical specimen. Various competitive sports are about the only thing that ever held my interest as far as exercise goes.

There's always hope until your dead, so keep trying to learn some new good habits.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

1776abe said:


> I quit every gym activity I tried from boredom


I got bored at the gym so started listening to podcasts while working out.

A good paranormal, conspiracy theory or haunted history podcast helps me zone out while doing mind numbing sets.

With deliveries you're getting some movement during the time your on app so it's better than nothing.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

1776abe said:


> Do u think I can lose 30 pounds if I eat normal and deliver 24 hours a weekend. I want to use this job to make money and lose weight since my health has deteriorated.


That is wholly dependent on what you consider "eat normal" means. If you truly want to lose weight, you need to eat "less" than normal. Weight loss can only occur if the energy you take INTO your body, is LESS THAN, the energy your body OUTPUTS.

An adult male will burn approximately 2000 calories per day, just existing. If you eat 2500 calories worth of food every day, and have no additional activity, you *will* gain weight. If you eat 1500 calories of food every day, and have no additional activity, you *will* lose weight.

Figure out what "eat normal" means to you, and adjust as needed.

I would advise that food delivery is not always a great way to avoid being around food. While you don't eat the food you deliver - you certainly smell it. If you are hungry from dieting, you will be tempted to snack/eat between orders.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

There is only one source where you're getting calories from, food. Control your eating habit and you will lose weight.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

MHR said:


> I got bored at the gym so started listening to podcasts while working out.
> 
> A good paranormal, conspiracy theory or haunted history podcast helps me zone out while doing mind numbing sets.
> 
> With deliveries you're getting some movement during the time your on app so it's better than nothing.


If you like History at all, try Dan Carlins Hardcore History podcasts!

Incredible stuff!


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

I did Keto starting last July. Dropped 50ish lbs in about 3 months. Then holidays, vacations, etc etc. Dropped maybe another 20 since then. But been hovering in the same range for a while now, but I also haven't been faithful in my eating. But maintaining and not gaining I'll take as well. Now that summer is here getting outside again and implementing a walking regime. Going for 2 to 3 20 minute walks isn't to hard to do. As others mentioned, get yourself something to listen to.

I might start taking my jump rope when I drive, but feel a bit awkward hitting that waiting for a ping to come over LOL. Also, I used to HATE HATE HATE apartment 3rd floor delivery's. I now love them as it gives me a chance to run up some stairs and get my blood moving. Same thing when driving. So many drivers here post bad attitudes about getting out of the car and doing little things like helping with luggage. Seriously, you are sitting on your fat ass for hours. Get out of the car any chance you can to stretch and such. Sitting straight for hours isn't good on bones, back, etc. Another reason I like mixing in some deliveries with Uber/Lyft.


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

If you expend more calories than you consume, depending on the difference- you will loose weight.
It's a good excuse to throw you hat in the Delivery ring anyways. Got little to nothing to do with weight loss however.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

just be fat...


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

amazinghl said:


> There is only one source where you're getting calories from, food. Control your eating habit and you will lose weight.


My doctor constantly tells me no processed/fast food/red meat. Eat lots of fruits and vegetables, low fat dairy, fish, chicken, rice and beans. Toss in some yogurt and dates. I tell her that I rather be dead than not eat a good burger every now and then. She just laughs.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Toby2 said:


> I tell her that I rather be dead than not eat a good burger every now and then.


Serious question. What do you define as a "good burger"?


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

amazinghl said:


> Serious question. What do you define as a "good burger"?


Fresh ground chuck from local butcher. Fresh buns, lettuce,tomato, onion, American cheese, ketchup, mayo, done medium on the grill out back. It's tonights dinner. It'll be good but really I know it's not "good " for you. Over charcoal of course.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

You will probably gain weight. I have found that on nights where I receive cancelled deliveries, it causes me to gain weight. It is amazing what an extra free 1500 calorie meal in addition to your normal eating habits can do to boost your weight.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

1776abe said:


> To drivers that deliver 24 hours or more a week do you find u have lost weight and improved your health. When I start grubHub next month I will only drive weekend nights. Do u think I can lose 30 pounds if I eat normal and deliver 24 hours a weekend. I want to use this job to make money and lose weight since my health has deteriorated.
> 
> This is my last hope since I quit every gym activity I tried from boredom. it's a win win if I can accomplish this. Might not even feel like a real job if I lose the 30 pounds


I've delivered pizza off and on since 1998. Definitely healthier than driving people so long as you're mostly delivering to the door. I used to regularly walk 3 or 4 miles a night. (My friend gave me a Fitbit when she got a newer one and was struggling to walk 2 miles a day arounfpdaround her neighborhood which was funny to me).

Just don't eat the food. But unlike pizza you don't have access to it the same way.

Edit: someone said its not much walking. Depends on the area. Those 3rd floor apartments are common where I've worked. And the higher the floor, the more often they order. Easier to decide not to go to the store if you have stairs to carry groceries up I guess.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

1776abe said:


> Exercise is boring. Tried everything. Swimming boxing treadmill basketball...I quit it all


Magic 8-ball says, "Outlook not so good."


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Just don't eat the food. But unlike pizza you don't have access to it the same way.


Easier said than done.... I hardly do that many deliveries, maybe less than 300 is my guess. But here are examples that have happened to me...

I walk into a local Pizza place, they tell me they have had many cancelled orders sitting on the shelf... gave me a free pizza of my choice from their cancelled orders!

I drive a huge McDonald's meal to an apartment complex at 3 AM. Apartment number is not given. Food recipient is apparently passed out and unable to answer the phone. Uber says wait 8 minutes, then "Discard Food".

I walk into Taco Bell, they are preparing a giant GrubHub order. Right as they are handing it to me, my phone pops up with "ORDER CANCELLED - DO NOT TAKE FOOD", I show it to the guy who just handed me the food. He says, "Well you can either take it or we're throwing it away".

I walk into Red Robins for a grubhub delivery... the cute little lady at the counter gets me the order, and hands me a pack of french fries and says "and these fries are for YOU!"

As much as I would never spend my own money on a lot of this food, which isn't very healthy food, it is hard to turn it down when the alternative is that it gets thrown out, and furthermore I'm usually extremely hungry too when I get offered the food.

I often give a lot of food to my Uber and Lyft passengers, but I'll often eat much of it myself.


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

When you get an order at a pizza place near closing, ask if there’s any “mistake” pizza. Say you haven’t had a chance to stop and eat. Every now and then I get one. You don’t have any choice on what you are going to get.


----------



## Tank_Driver (Sep 30, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Easier said than done.... I hardly do that many deliveries, maybe less than 300 is my guess. But here are examples that have happened to me...
> 
> I walk into a local Pizza place, they tell me they have had many cancelled orders sitting on the shelf... gave me a free pizza of my choice from their cancelled orders!
> 
> ...


All I've ever gotten were the free fries from Red Robin :cryin:


----------



## Uber1111uber (Oct 21, 2017)

Download a calorie counter and don't eat a few hours before bed also eat food that increase metabolism and drink black coffee or unsweetened tea. If that doesn't work get a highly active dog and walk it like 5 miles a day ?


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Drink black coffee with no sugar
Eat grilled chicken , no bread or flour
Also certain drinks or foods can give you upset stomach , concentrate on those drinks and foods...rockets will shoot out of your behind , and you will lose 5-6 pounds in 2-3 days
Personally, if I drink chocolate milk, it does the trick .


----------



## Velos1 (Apr 8, 2019)

1776abe said:


> To drivers that deliver 24 hours or more a week do you find u have lost weight and improved your health. When I start grubHub next month I will only drive weekend nights. Do u think I can lose 30 pounds if I eat normal and deliver 24 hours a weekend. I want to use this job to make money and lose weight since my health has deteriorated.
> 
> This is my last hope since I quit every gym activity I tried from boredom. it's a win win if I can accomplish this. Might not even feel like a real job if I lose the 30 pounds


Just diet will do it. Exercise is not for loosing weight. I quit all fry food, and processed food. Is hard because all food taste better when is fry.


----------



## 1776abe (Apr 8, 2019)

Question. I tried reducing calories and have a question. I counted 1800 calories one day and tried to stick with that. After my 1800 I was Friggin starving. When u reduce calories shouldn't the hunger pains go away since your body is feeding off your fat. Dieting should be easy. Reduce calories ,body feeds off your fat, you aren't hungry and you lose weight. How am I suppose to reduce calories if I'm starving after reducing them


----------



## Udrivevegas (Feb 20, 2017)

1776abe said:


> To drivers that deliver 24 hours or more a week do you find u have lost weight and improved your health. When I start grubHub next month I will only drive weekend nights. Do u think I can lose 30 pounds if I eat normal and deliver 24 hours a weekend. I want to use this job to make money and lose weight since my health has deteriorated.
> 
> This is my last hope since I quit every gym activity I tried from boredom. it's a win win if I can accomplish this. Might not even feel like a real job if I lose the 30 pounds


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

amazinghl said:


> There is only one source where you're getting calories from, food. Control your eating habit and you will lose weight.


get on the uber eats diet


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

1776abe said:


> Question. I tried reducing calories and have a question. I counted 1800 calories one day and tried to stick with that. After my 1800 I was Friggin starving. When u reduce calories shouldn't the hunger pains go away since your body is feeding off your fat. Dieting should be easy. Reduce calories ,body feeds off your fat, you aren't hungry and you lose weight. How am I suppose to reduce calories if I'm starving after reducing them


How long do you stick with anything before giving up because it's too difficult, boring, inconvenient?

It will take the body time to adjust to a new diet before you won't feel hungry. Try finding foods that make you feel full:

https://www.mayoclinic.org/healthy-lifestyle/weight-loss/in-depth/weight-loss/art-20044318
How are you getting to 1800 calories? Are you starting your day off with two triple cheeseburgers from Wendy's and fasting from there? 

You expect it to be easy? LOL.

Hell, your profile says you're from Vegas. Maybe build a little metal hot box and have someone lock you in it during peak sun.

Personally, I have crappy eating habits and I'm not the thinnest fella in town. If I'm not willing to change that and exhibit some willpower while my system adjusts to the shock of not getting all of the crap I used to feed it, then success ain't gonna happen.

None of us here know what your current diet is like. I'm sure you can easily identify the bad stuff you take in.


----------



## CZ75 (Aug 10, 2018)

Look at it this way: you might look forward to hotel and apartment deliveries because you can take the stairs. My FitBit watch shows me walking multiple miles a day and many flights of stairs some evenings. When I finish my day doing GH or UE (or both) the tracker is saying I've burned 3,000 calories on a usual day. I try to eat 2k and I'm slowly losing weight. 

I did three hours of delivery today. Walked 2 miles, did 20 flights of stairs, and burned 3,300 calories in total. (I was at the gym as well). 

I'm really liking these fitness watches. Some small things add up like parking further away from the pickup location and jogging up stairs if possible. The only downside is your car will smell of burgers and fries so try and not get hungry. I usually eat something before I do food or UberX so it's less tempting.


----------



## Uber1111uber (Oct 21, 2017)

That doesn't seem right... u burned 3300 calories in 3 hours? If u jog for 1 hour u can burn about 700 ish calories


----------



## CZ75 (Aug 10, 2018)

Uber1111uber said:


> That doesn't seem right... u burned 3300 calories in 3 hours? If u jog for 1 hour u can burn about 700 ish calories


No, I burned it throughout the entire day. Sorry if I wasn't clear on that. I'm just saying that doing delivery can add up to extra calorie burn. There's lots of extra walking and stair climbing when you hustle food orders.


----------



## Velos1 (Apr 8, 2019)

1776abe said:


> Question. I tried reducing calories and have a question. I counted 1800 calories one day and tried to stick with that. After my 1800 I was Friggin starving. When u reduce calories shouldn't the hunger pains go away since your body is feeding off your fat. Dieting should be easy. Reduce calories ,body feeds off your fat, you aren't hungry and you lose weight. How am I suppose to reduce calories if I'm starving after reducing them


The human body is always in the surviving mode, all the fat that you eat the body used what is need the rest goes to around your tommy neck legs etc etc. As soon your start having the hunger paint is good because your body starts using your fat accumulated the paint last couple minutes


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

Deliver by bicycle


----------



## Concarp628 (May 30, 2019)

1.5xorbust said:


> Use the Keto diet and exercise. Drink lots of water only. You can do it if you are patient.


Drinking alot of water while driving creates its own problems ( wheres a bathroom ?) 
Ive switched to tic tac's !


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

I only eat 2 meals a day and workout 3 times a week. I still have a belly. I do know it takes time though. So, we’ll see how I feel at end of year.

Also, I do drink beer twice a week so that may not help.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

1776abe said:


> Question. I tried reducing calories and have a question. I counted 1800 calories one day and tried to stick with that. After my 1800 I was Friggin starving. When u reduce calories shouldn't the hunger pains go away since your body is feeding off your fat. Dieting should be easy. Reduce calories ,body feeds off your fat, you aren't hungry and you lose weight. How am I suppose to reduce calories if I'm starving after reducing them


You had trouble with 1800 calories a day? Try 500. ?

People do 30 day low calorie diets all the time. 500 calories per day is standard. You're eating all day and drinking water non stop so hunger won't be a problem. Just prepare for all the bathroom stops.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

Sugar and or chocolate addictions are real...sometimes it can take 10-14 days to break it. Start with one, single day with none and mark your calendar day a X...success. Stay conscious that you are on a mission to break that addiction.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

1776abe said:


> Question. I tried reducing calories and have a question. I counted 1800 calories one day and tried to stick with that. After my 1800 I was Friggin starving. When u reduce calories shouldn't the hunger pains go away since your body is feeding off your fat. Dieting should be easy. Reduce calories ,body feeds off your fat, you aren't hungry and you lose weight. How am I suppose to reduce calories if I'm starving after reducing them


Focus your energy elsewhere and feed yourself the right foods. You don't want energy dense food.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B007JLK9HW/?tag=ubne0c-20
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCqYPhGiB9tkShZorfgcL2lA/videos


----------



## Ajaywill (Jul 4, 2017)

I went to the doctor a couple of weeks ago and didn't like the huge number that stared back at me from the scale....

I started the WW online (used to be Weight Watchers) and have seen good results so far. Everything you eat is assigned a number of points and you get so many points per day based on several factors. I have still been able to eat out, drink beer and lose weight. You just have to pay attention to what you're eating. So far I have not felt hungry, which was one of my main concerns......If you want to check out the program, I have a referral code that would get you a free month, I think it is.....


----------



## NoAlwaysNo (Jun 13, 2019)

1776abe said:


> To drivers that deliver 24 hours or more a week do you find u have lost weight and improved your health. When I start grubHub next month I will only drive weekend nights. Do u think I can lose 30 pounds if I eat normal and deliver 24 hours a weekend. I want to use this job to make money and lose weight since my health has deteriorated.
> 
> This is my last hope since I quit every gym activity I tried from boredom. it's a win win if I can accomplish this. Might not even feel like a real job if I lose the 30 pounds


Here's how you'll lose weight: NO "diet", NO exercise. WALK every day for approx 30 mins. Look around and try to absorb as many details as you can about your surroundings; be a busybody, be nosy. Look at the sky and see how beautiful it is. Breathe deeply. That will make it interesting and feel good. Avoid processed foods (not that hard to do actually), avoid all alcohol and drink only water and 1 or 2 cups of DECAF green tea daily with a tblsp of honey. Sleep a full 8 hrs, bc that matters more than anything else. Drink approx 70-80 ozs of water daily and get used to peeing a lot until your body adjusts to it. Sugar is addictive, so it may be hard for you to break your addiction, but say no for a few weeks and you'll see what happens when your blood sugar levels stabilize. Get 60 or more ounces daily of animal protein: roughly meat the size and depth of your hand...a couple of pork chops, a can of tuna fish, a steak, a big piece of salmon, beans...and get veggies for the fiber. Eat Kashi Go-Lean for breakfast with grapes and 2 big tblspoons of greek yogurt with some fruit on the side. The weight will peel off bc your body will be so healthy. (Former nutritionist here...marketing got too expensive and too many ppl only say they want help but are too lazy to take responsibility. Hope this helps you.)


----------



## NoAlwaysNo (Jun 13, 2019)

Velos1 said:


> The human body is always in the surviving mode, all the fat that you eat the body used what is need the rest goes to around your tommy neck legs etc etc. As soon your start having the hunger paint is good because your body starts using your fat accumulated the paint last couple minutes


You are COMPLETELY incorrect. Hunger pangs occur as a result of ghrelin being released. It has NOTHING to do with fat. Also fat is produced in the body by consuming more calories than burned. It ALSO has nothing to do with whether you consumed fat, sugar, vegetables or meat. Dear god...



andaas said:


> That is wholly dependent on what you consider "eat normal" means. If you truly want to lose weight, you need to eat "less" than normal. Weight loss can only occur if the energy you take INTO your body, is LESS THAN, the energy your body OUTPUTS.
> 
> An adult male will burn approximately 2000 calories per day, just existing. If you eat 2500 calories worth of food every day, and have no additional activity, you *will* gain weight. If you eat 1500 calories of food every day, and have no additional activity, you *will* lose weight.
> 
> ...


As with the others, you are also wrong. VERY wrong...though you made it sound so factual. Still wrong tho.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

NoAlwaysNo said:


> You are COMPLETELY incorrect. Hunger pangs occur as a result of ghrelin being released. It has NOTHING to do with fat. Also fat is produced in the body by consuming more calories than burned. It ALSO has nothing to do with whether you consumed fat, sugar, vegetables or meat. Dear god...
> 
> 
> As with the others, you are also wrong. VERY wrong...though you made it sound so factual. Still wrong tho.


Show some respect ✊
Uber Drivers are documented experts in ⬇

Medical research
Law
Taxes
Financial management & investments
Wall Street IPO
Americans with Disabilities Act (ADA)
Interpersonal & Societal skills
Deescalation Of heated situations
General Courtesy
Customer service
Government entitlement programs
Paranoia
Self loathing
Cloth seat ? cleaning products and methods


----------



## 1776abe (Apr 8, 2019)

Nan, what if I only eat things that are healthy AND taste good. For example, I love the drinkable chobani Greek yogurt. The little bottles have 10grams of protein and about 200 calories. I love oranges. I like shrimp with marinara sauce in a pan. If I avoid foods that taste great but are bad like Oreos potato chips... What do u recommend in that way of eating.


----------



## johnx (Jul 29, 2017)

Gastric sleeve is probably your best bet.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Put the fork down, fatty.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

NoAlwaysNo said:


> As with the others, you are also wrong. VERY wrong...though you made it sound so factual. Still wrong tho.


Anyone can make a statement that someone is "wrong. Very wrong"; however, if you don't back up your statement with facts countering the original concept, then there is zero reason to believe you.

I stand by my fact: *To lose weight - EAT LESS. PERIOD.*

I don't care who you are, if you limit your daily caloric intake to 1250 calories per day, YOU WILL LOSE WEIGHT.


----------



## NoAlwaysNo (Jun 13, 2019)

andaas said:


> Anyone can make a statement that someone is "wrong. Very wrong"; however, if you don't back up your statement with facts countering the original concept, then there is zero reason to believe you.
> 
> I stand by my fact: *To lose weight - EAT LESS. PERIOD.*
> 
> I don't care who you are, if you limit your daily caloric intake to 1250 calories per day, YOU WILL LOSE WEIGHT.


And you backed your statement with facts??? NO, of course not. You just BOLDED your letters bc we all know that DEF means it's true. 
Following your VERY UNHEALTHY advice will make a body become at risk for being deficient in most vitamins, and end up with a host of issues. STARVATION, which is what you are advocating, merely encourages the metabolism to slow down and hang onto the fat in the body as a protective measure. You are WRONG and have no idea what you're talking about. 1250 cals a day is an idiotic suggestion for someone looking for real answers.


----------



## NoAlwaysNo (Jun 13, 2019)

1776abe said:


> Question. I tried reducing calories and have a question. I counted 1800 calories one day and tried to stick with that. After my 1800 I was Friggin starving. When u reduce calories shouldn't the hunger pains go away since your body is feeding off your fat. Dieting should be easy. Reduce calories ,body feeds off your fat, you aren't hungry and you lose weight. How am I suppose to reduce calories if I'm starving after reducing them


!00% INcorrect info there. Your body does not FEED off fat!

You're STARVING bc you didn't consume enough protein AND you need to consume veggies bc they are FIBER...which slows down digestion, which leaves you feeling fuller, longer. And then you need lots of water which helps keep your metabolism running higher. And..sleep. Your body derives energy from 2 sources: sleep and food. You need to eat about every 4-6 hours during a 12 hour period. Then nothing till you wake.



1776abe said:


> Nan, what if I only eat things that are healthy AND taste good. For example, I love the drinkable chobani Greek yogurt. The little bottles have 10grams of protein and about 200 calories. I love oranges. I like shrimp with marinara sauce in a pan. If I avoid foods that taste great but are bad like Oreos potato chips... What do u recommend in that way of eating.


NO drinkable protein. You NEED the fiber to slow down digestion.

Here: 
Breakfast: 
Cereal bowl 1/2 full of Kashi Go-Lean (Plain, white & red box) with some raisins and WHOLE milk. However much you want
FULL FAT greek yogurt, 2 large tablespoons, with 1 med banana and a handful of other fruit, berries, grapes, etc.

Thats a high protein, high fiber breakfast. Yuo'll be full for hours.

Lunch: animal protein the size of your hand (thickness and width) and 2 cups veggies. Buy the bags of microwavable if needed

Dinner: same as lunch. Mix up the types of veggies. Get nice big cuts of meat...steak and potato, chicken and corn on the cob, meatloaf anf whatever, pork chops and baked beans...

NO salads, bc NO salad dressing. Nobody actually likes plain salad ingredients.

Drink about 70 ozs of water between post-breakfast and 3 hrs prior to bedtime.

Up to 2 cups of DECAF green tea daily with a tablespoon of honey
Sleep 8 hours.
Walk a brisk 30 mins daily...alone...relax...think...be nosy & look at your neighbor's stuff.
Use full fat milk, yogurt, etc. Olive oil for cooking, butter on your potato but nothing else. Lots of spices to make it taste good.
Oil & vinegar on cut up cucumbers & tomatoes tastes yummy.

AVOID ALL SUGAR , including in pasta sauce (FULL of sugar) and avoid processed foods, as I've described above. It's just breaking shitty old habits.
The weight will come off.


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

Some safflower oil and red wine vinegar is very nice on salads. You can put together an endless variety of greens, veggies, fruit, nuts and berries. All good for you.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

I bit the bullet and added an iWatch to my Tmobile plan with ear buds for an extra $25.00 a month on my bill. It was well worth it. I have been better about going for 6-7 mile walks 5-6 days a week and have lost a lot of weight in the past 1.5 months. I feel really good the whole day if I get the walk done before heading out to drive. My muscle tone is coming back and getting a good tan.

Just walk 6-7 miles a day 5 days a week and you will see and feel the difference. Last Saturday night I picked up a group of nice pretty girls from a restaurant. They wanted an Aux cord. The sun was getting ready to set and the girl I handed the AUX cord to said Wow you are really Attractive. I was kind of taken back because she was the prettiest of the bunch and I haven’t heard that in the 3 years of driving. So yes walking works you will notice the good vibe and the passengers will as well. Also I have noticed an uptick in tips with larger denominations in the past month.

Even if u have to break up the walk while staging for a ride that works. Also pick up the iWatch it will help you stay motivated.

I try to eat healthy when I can but also stop at Burger King 3-4 times a week (download their app for coupons daily) Also I enjoy drinking beer. So if u want to lose weight keep your general diet just put in the steps daily.


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

1776abe said:


> To drivers that deliver 24 hours or more a week do you find u have lost weight and improved your health. When I start grubHub next month I will only drive weekend nights. Do u think I can lose 30 pounds if I eat normal and deliver 24 hours a weekend. I want to use this job to make money and lose weight since my health has deteriorated.
> 
> This is my last hope since I quit every gym activity I tried from boredom. it's a win win if I can accomplish this. Might not even feel like a real job if I lose the 30 pounds


Stop drinking sodas, you'll lose 10 pounds in 2 months just doing this. Get a bicycle and ride a few miles a couple of days a week, another 10 pounds in a couple of months. If you have access to a pool swim a couple of days a week another 10 pounds in a couple of months.
Most importantly stop eating a bunch of crap and fast food.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

NoAlwaysNo said:


> And you backed your statement with facts??? NO, of course not. You just BOLDED your letters bc we all know that DEF means it's true.
> Following your VERY UNHEALTHY advice will make a body become at risk for being deficient in most vitamins, and end up with a host of issues. STARVATION, which is what you are advocating, merely encourages the metabolism to slow down and hang onto the fat in the body as a protective measure. You are WRONG and have no idea what you're talking about. 1250 cals a day is an idiotic suggestion for someone looking for real answers.


I was in NO WAY advising anyone to rely on a 1250 calorie/day diet. I was simply stating a fact that, if someone did cut their daily intake to that level, that they would in fact LOSE WEIGHT.

Your claim was that my statement (eat less calories each day than the calories your body burns in a day) - was inaccurate. It is very accurate.

I can't tell someone how to lose weight - each person needs to find the drive within themselves to make lifestyle changes.

I weighed about 260 pounds 10 years ago (and bounced between 230-260 for most of my adult life before then). I began losing weight 6 years ago, and have been around 185 pounds for the last 6 years.

Changing my DIET was 100% what worked for me. Counting calories is what made the big difference for me. I typically follow a 1750 calorie/day diet - and then *add* calories to make up for additional calories burned through any exercise each day (so if I burn ~400 calories running; I eat an extra 400 calories that day to bring my total to 2150).

Weightloss is about one thing and one thing only - DIET / what you eat.

I am not saying to buy into some gimmick weight loss diet plan, I am saying, keep accurate track of what and how much you eat every day, figure out the calories, fat, nutrition, etc., of what you eat every day, and *MAKE CHANGES. MAKE HEALTHY CHOICES. EAT LESS.*


----------

